# Is this crabgrass?



## Dwreck (Feb 24, 2021)

Is this crabgrass? If not, can anyone id it for me? Thanks! I think the same thing is popping in another newly planted area but turning white. I used Scotts starter with mesotrione on both areas.


----------



## Dwreck (Feb 24, 2021)

Same weed?


----------



## nycbob (Aug 7, 2020)

Not crabgrass since crabgrass grows more horizontal then vertical.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I've seen young crabgrass plants growing upright at first. But the growth habit reminds me of barnyard grass. I'm only missing the white stripe in the middle of the blade. Maybe only in older plants.


----------

